# Goat Trailer vs large dog cage in back of pickup



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

I need to transport my doe to the vet, for a number of things. I'm not sure how to get her there. 
I could put there in the back of my suv-but worried about her jumping the seat.
I could put her in my pickup bed that I will secure a large dog cage in the back.
OR
I was wondering where to find/buy a small livestock trailer? I have 6 goats.
Also will her 4 1/2 month old babies be sad if I take her and not them, cause that is another can of worms.
Ideas?
I need the vet to check out a bad hoof, check her mineral levels in her blood and also check her coat. I wanted him to do a farm visit but they said they dont do farm visits for hoof stuff. I am looking at Hubbs vet in Van Buren. They have done a farm visit before for me. It was 175.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I would say unless you need a trailer than the fastest easiest way would be the dog kennel in the pick up bed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just put her in a dog kennel in your pickup for the vet visit. Leave the babies at home.


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok sounds great. Thats what I will do.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha....funny you said that about the SUV, because every goat we've ever had has been in the back of our SUV lol Either bringing them home, or taking them to 4-H stuff. They are Boer/percentages. We put a tarp down, some bedding, and they always did just fine. 
The only time we've ever had anyone try to go over the seats is when the kids are in the back seat and they are eating something...goats want their share ya know...lol

If your doe freaks out easily, then I'd definitely say the dog crate. I don't know if it's because my kids goats think they are spoiled dogs, or if we just got lucky with them being quiet during their rides in the SUV?

Oh, last month we took the triplets, they were 2 weeks old at the time in the back of the SUV for a 45 min trip for health papers <mama/other goats were in the trailer>, and the babies were quiet as a mouse once we got going. Never freaked out, etc. So sometimes they can definitely surprise you. I had even taken my Tylenol in advance lol


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

If your long term plans include showing i'd get a trailer. For this one time the kennel is fine as long as the weather is good, otherwise the suv is the best bet.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

With only a few goats, you can get a box the fits in the bed of a truck to haul them. I have hauled 7 60lb wethers and 3 adult does in mine with room for way more.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw something like this for $400 the other day.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What I did was went on Craigslist and I got a topper for my truck. It was the cheapest way all around. I have two different trailers I put them in but there are times I still need the topper to transport more goats, or just a goat or two.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I used crates till I bought a cap for my truck. Love my cap. I have minis so they can fit easily in the bed of my truck with a cap while a larger breed would have to have a trailer. 

for your vet trip now go with the crate in the back of the truck


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a camper top for both my little truck and the dually. This works well for any adult goats I need to move around the farm, but when I am taking the little kids to the vet they ride inside the cab with me.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Whenever I have to take mine anywhere within an hour of my farm I put them in the back of my honda CRV with a tarp, bedding, and a hay bag. I've never had a problem with them jumping out or trying to, they always just lay down or eat. It's not super roomy back there but the never seem to mind, and it saves me gas not having to take out my truck and horse trailer.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dog cage in the back of the truck


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

When I first got goats I borrowed a friends trailer. Spent $75.00 in fuel going to get it then the goats then taking it back. Spent $100 on tubing and wire panels. Built a carrier for the back of the truck and dont use near the fuel.


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the wise words and great ideas.
Im gonna try putting a tarp in the back of the SUV. I hope she doesnt freak but to tell you the truth I always freak out with her and then when she is calm as a cucumber I just let my mouth drop. She is constantly surprising me. Mostly pleasantly surprised


----------



## IWeldDogCages (Sep 1, 2013)

*truck bed solution*

what do ya think 'bout something like this? built one for a rancher-lady friend for her dogs. she quickly figured out that when she wanted to take 3 or 4 goats or pigs to an auction, her new "dog cage" was much handier than hooking up her 30 foot stock trailer! the one on the white truck is mine for my shepard/lab


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I like it but goats shouldnt be transported in open truck beds or dog crates during cooler/cold temps. If its to cold for you to be back there without a coat on, then its to cold for a goat. Not really because they will feel cold but because the cold wind can cause shipping fever (pneumonia). So for those cool behind the cab cages, Id like to see fully enclosed tops and sides at least if used for goaties.

And Iweld, I wish you lived in Washington State, I could sure use a fabricated with skills like yours to build some custom stuff


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

see they don't need an enclosed one 24/7 though. in the summer/spring/fall it will be fine (least where I live). you'll only need a enclosed one in winter and you could easily put a trap on it. 
but we trailer in a non enclosed one (just put a tarp on it in June and its our 3rd year with goats) and that was mainly for the 3 hour trip to college station in July for goat camp. in the winter we put a slinki and coat on them and they do just fine(since we don't travel anything over an hour in winter months)


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

IWeldDogCages said:


> what do ya think 'bout something like this? built one for a rancher-lady friend for her dogs. she quickly figured out that when she wanted to take 3 or 4 goats or pigs to an auction, her new "dog cage" was much handier than hooking up her 30 foot stock trailer! the one on the white truck is mine for my shepard/lab


I love that!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

IWeldDogCages said:


> what do ya think 'bout something like this? built one for a rancher-lady friend for her dogs. she quickly figured out that when she wanted to take 3 or 4 goats or pigs to an auction, her new "dog cage" was much handier than hooking up her 30 foot stock trailer! the one on the white truck is mine for my shepard/lab


I would love to table to do something like that! if only I had the equipment


----------

